# Hi, Asha here



## Asha (Mar 24, 2021)

Hiya everyone. I'm a total novice to campervaning. So new that we don't have a campervan yet ! It is in the process of being converted as I write. I'm afraid I don't possess the skills to do the conversion myself so I've let someone who knows what they are doing get in with it.
We will have a VW camper converted from a shuttle soon. We are already looking forward to our adventures in it!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures and chasing rainbows when you get it.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron, best thing you will ever have, join or sister sites free full time, Motorhome builder and Motorhomer.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 24, 2021)

Welcome along.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi Asha and welcome from the north highlands. Have you been hitting the net buying your accessories yet?


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## jeanette (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## REC (Mar 25, 2021)

Welcome from Portugal/Suffolk! Hope your van is nearly finished, ready for the first trip! Lots of ideas on here.


----------



## Wully (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi sounds great  hope you enjoy your van when it’s done. Loads of tips on motorhome builder.


----------



## Kalleiviken (Mar 25, 2021)

Welcome from Sweden.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 25, 2021)

Good Morning & Welcome Aboard 

There’s honestly a lot of Knowledge & Skill the collective members have on these boards,
So get stuck in, Ask & Enjoy the journey


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello Asha, welcome aboard.

Hope you enjoy your new van


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Red Dwarf said:


> Hi Asha and welcome from the north highlands. Have you been hitting the net buying your accessories yet?


Yes..for sure ! Mattresses, front black out bits, cutlery, gas kettle etc. It's a long list.


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Asha, welcome aboard.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your new van


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

The laird said:


> Hi welcome and enjoy


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron, best thing you will ever have, join or sister sites free full time, Motorhome builder and Motorhomer.


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Silver sprinter said:


> Hi welcome along from Scotland enjoy your adventures and chasing rainbows when you get it.


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Makzine said:


> Hello and welcome from Kent.


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> Hi and welcome


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Good Morning & Welcome Aboard
> 
> There’s honestly a lot of Knowledge & Skill the collective members have on these boards,
> So get stuck in, Ask & Enjoy the journey


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from Co Antrim norn iron, best thing you will ever have, join or sister sites free full time, Motorhome builder and Motorhomer.


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

REC said:


> Welcome from Portugal/Suffolk! Hope your van is nearly finished, ready for the first trip! Lots of ideas on here.


Thank you


----------



## Asha (Mar 27, 2021)

Wully said:


> Hi sounds great  hope you enjoy your van when it’s done. Loads of tips on motorhome builder.


Thank you


----------

